# Magnolia tree



## Tom Briggs (Jan 10, 2012)

My Newfie is having a huge magnolia tree cut down in front of his house.it lifted his sidewalk up and also walk way.i need to know if the wood cut would be good for doing some woodworking projects.i could take some to a mill if it's good.has anyone used magnolia wood for any projects.i moved from jersey to Alabama and don't know if it's good for anything.his tree has to be over 60 feet tall and I can't come close to getting arms around it.thanks for any response.his neighbor thinks tree is over 100 years old.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------



## scsmith42 (Jan 24, 2011)

Tom Briggs said:


> My Newfie is having a huge magnolia tree cut down in front of his house.it lifted his sidewalk up and also walk way.i need to know if the wood cut would be good for doing some woodworking projects.i could take some to a mill if it's good.has anyone used magnolia wood for any projects.i moved from jersey to Alabama and don't know if it's good for anything.his tree has to be over 60 feet tall and I can't come close to getting arms around it.thanks for any response.his neighbor thinks tree is over 100 years old.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


Magnolia can be a pretty wood when flatsawn, however if the tree has a lot of limbs coming out of the trunk (or had a lot of limbs) the wood will be full of defects and probably not worth sawing.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

pic of tree? just curious. id take it all if i were u


----------



## alexanderbuzzsaw (Jul 8, 2011)

I have cut down and used the wood and it has great pattern in it and nice wood!!


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Probably useful for turning. I cut down the dying one in my backyard a few years ago....naturally, before I got into turning so I haven't ever worked with it.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Magnolia can be beautiful lumber, particularly near the base which tends to be curly and the heart on older trees which can be almost black in color.

It also spalts very nicely!

Oh, and it's a close cousin to tulip poplar and although only a bit harder it machines wonderfully! I love working with magnolia for moulding planes!

The pictures are spalted magnolia -


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

that,s some purty wood firemedic. On a side note has anyone noticed that the O.P. hasn't been here in awhile?


----------

